# Fall Colors and Horses in the Countryside



## NJMAN (Oct 17, 2008)

I haven't posted in ages. Here is some fall scenery that I was able to get recently in the midwest countryside, around southwest Wisconsin.  C&C always welcome and appreciated. Thanks for looking! 

















NJ


----------



## GrfxGuru (Oct 17, 2008)

Breath taking, wonderfully deep colors. I think I could happily spend hours just taking in the views.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 18, 2008)

beautiful shots!! just a tad overdone on the post processing to me though, I would tone down the effect just a bit because it looks like the ground is brighter than the sky


----------



## DeadEye (Oct 18, 2008)

Only one word to say......ART.........    :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 18, 2008)

NJMAN said:


> I haven't posted in ages.


And don't think it went unnoticed! 

But oh, seeing these, it was certainly worth the wait! What beautiful pastoral scenery, with those gorgeous fall colours. So peaceful and 'timeless'. And each has a bit of 'rolling hills' to it that I really like. Thank you so much for sharing these.


----------



## bigalbest (Oct 18, 2008)

These are great, love the colors. Are these hdr?


----------



## Mersad (Oct 18, 2008)

I can't write anything that hasn't been written about the images. They are stunning.


----------



## Dmitri (Oct 18, 2008)

Great shots! Third is my fave, but all three great!


----------



## sunlioness (Oct 18, 2008)

Just absolutely stunning!


----------



## NJMAN (Oct 19, 2008)

GrfxGuru said:


> Breath taking, wonderfully deep colors. I think I could happily spend hours just taking in the views.





skiboarder72 said:


> beautiful shots!! just a tad overdone on the post processing to me though, I would tone down the effect just a bit because it looks like the ground is brighter than the sky





DeadEye said:


> Only one word to say......ART.........    :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:





Antarctican said:


> And don't think it went unnoticed!
> 
> But oh, seeing these, it was certainly worth the wait! What beautiful pastoral scenery, with those gorgeous fall colours. So peaceful and 'timeless'. And each has a bit of 'rolling hills' to it that I really like. Thank you so much for sharing these.





bigalbest said:


> These are great, love the colors. Are these hdr?



They are. 



Mersad said:


> I can't write anything that hasn't been written about the images. They are stunning.





Dmitri said:


> Great shots! Third is my fave, but all three great!





sunlioness said:


> Just absolutely stunning!



Thanks very much for the nice comments everyone!


----------



## plastii (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow - very impresive.


----------



## abraxas (Oct 20, 2008)

I was wondering the other day where in the heck you've been?  Great shots. Your processing is excellent!


----------



## xShanex (Oct 20, 2008)

those shots and colors are amazing, nice work.


----------



## dormfab (Oct 21, 2008)

As everyone else has said, great pictures. Being in southern MN myself the state of the foliage looked familiar. Just one thing I noticed though was a slight blur "thing" on the bottom of the first picture.


----------



## Chillaxed (Oct 21, 2008)

how did you make an HDR with the horses? i thought hdr is taking 3 pictures with -2, 0, and +2 but how did they not move in between each picture


----------



## Chiller (Oct 21, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:
Brilliant​


----------



## NJMAN (Oct 22, 2008)

How very kind of you all for commenting!  Thanks. 



plastii said:


> Wow - very impresive.





abraxas said:


> I was wondering the other day where in the heck you've been?  Great shots. Your processing is excellent!





xShanex said:


> those shots and colors are amazing, nice work.





dormfab said:


> As everyone else has said, great pictures. Being in southern MN myself the state of the foliage looked familiar. Just one thing I noticed though was a slight blur "thing" on the bottom of the first picture.



Yep, I noticed that too.  A slight focus issue that I need to deal with.  Thanks. 



Chillaxed said:


> how did you make an HDR with the horses? i thought hdr is taking 3 pictures with -2, 0, and +2 but how did they not move in between each picture



I got lucky with the horses. It took a few tries. 



Chiller said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> Brilliant​



Always a pleasure to see your reply Chiller, as well as all the other replies.  Thank you!


----------



## rom4n301 (Oct 22, 2008)

looks great.. i wish i had farmland like that by me


----------



## NJMAN (Oct 24, 2008)

rom4n301 said:


> looks great.. i wish i had farmland like that by me



Hey thanks man, I really appreciate the nice comments.  I dont live in areas like this now.  I used to when I was young, and I really miss it.


----------

